# What is the "best" way to take ecstasy?



## robstheman

So I havent rolled in a few months, and a buddy of mine gave me a bean yesterday. So I plan on taking it tonight when I go to this party... Anyway, I want to know what the best way to take it is. Like snorting, eating, parachuting, etc. I dont care if it doesnt last as long, I just want the most intense high I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Zzyzx

Just dont drink to much alcohol and swallow the pill, have fun


----------



## matt2012

yep...just eat that thing and be done with it. but if you want the most intense experience...put it in yo butt. Plugging is said to be by far the quickest onset with the most intense trip.

Snorting burns like hell and tastes horrible.

Parachuting is the same results as chewing a pill (faster onset, a bit more intense, shorter durration.) 

Take your pick but just eating the pill is that way to go IMO.


----------



## royksopp

Well I would say chew it and cHase it with a glass of *ice* water.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I've never understood why people chew pills. Besides the horrible taste, the additives in the pill can break down the enamel of your teeth. Parachuting it is the only route to go if you want to take it without waiting for the pill to disolve.

Plugging is the way to go if you want to get the full effect of the pill. Simply swallowing the pill is the best way to take it, though.


----------



## Cornishman

Anal.


----------



## chronicbucks

ive never parachuted before, when parachuting what you crush the pill up, fold it in toiler paper and swallow that?


----------



## lackofoptions

HisNameIsFrank said:


> I've never understood why people chew pills.



I know for me, when I first started rolling I was very ritualistic about my drugs.  At the time, I chewed it and endured the taste as part of the price of the experience for a sense of 'balance'.  It worked psychologically for me at the time.

Generally, with a small amount of pills, I generally just swallow them.


----------



## Zzyzx

chronicbucks said:


> ive never parachuted before, when parachuting what you crush the pill up, fold it in toiler paper and swallow that?



Exactly. Very efficient way


----------



## psychedelic food

Honestly dude plugging it is like 3 pills for the price of one.


----------



## Musmaro

If you only have one, I would definitely plug it. If you have never done it, trust me it isn't nearly as bad as it seems and it is totally worth it.


----------



## Newbierock

Just eat it? you'd think with it being in pill form people would just do this.


----------



## fatstep

Plugging is most definitely the most cost-effective/most intense per pill except IV, which in my only experience was way too fucking intense. You can't even move .


----------



## Endymion00

I swallow. Chewing tastes so bitter and gross.


----------



## The Chemist

Plugging really is the most efficent.

but crushing or chewing and swallowing is a close 2nd.


----------



## phatass

parachuting is best imo, cause it lasts longest and is probably also just as intense as any other ROA, allthough i've never tried , i've heard plugging hits you hardest.... it doesn't bother me to plug drugs when they have a higher BA that way, i just never had my needleless syringe with me when i'm raving, to shoot MDMA up my bum on the dancefloor


----------



## tr3jo

PatienceHodgson said:


> I tend to do the latter, only because I'm not great at swallowing solids without chewing beforehand.



lol i used 2 have the same problem when i was only a few years old, then i learnt 2 harden the fuk up lol i think u need 2 do tha same man

Yeah just drop tha damn thing... it requires signifigantly less effort man and often is just as good, although pluggin is widely renown as the most effective but still having  a good time does not change the fact that in order 2 feel good u stuk sumthing up ur but (much like the common homosexual) which is hardly pleasent 2 look bak on...


----------



## augustaB

Plugging is the best way to get the most out of your pill. 
Crush the pill up and dissolve it in a little water. 
Squirt it up your bum with a small syringe.


----------

